# Pigeon Nest on my Window AC



## mirmush (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello,

I have a found pigeon's nest on on top of my Window AC. The eggs have hatched long time ago (maybe more than 50 days). I can hear the babies making sounds at times. The nest is on the top of the AC (back side). Since I started hearing the babies I stopped using the AC fearing that the warm Air may kill them. I live in Dubai and it is a very hot place in middle east and sometimes its very difficult to stay in the room when the temperature is nearly 100 F.

I checked my other Window AC and found that basically the Window AC actually blows the hot air only at the rear side and not on the left, right or Top. The left and right side of the AC blows slight cool air. Now I'm thinking of turning on the AC but still I feel for the babies. I don't want any harm coming to them.

Can someone please tell what should I do?

Leave them alone till they fly away or Can I turn on the AC ?

Eagerly waiting for advice.

Thanks


----------



## GingerPigeon (May 22, 2011)

I don't know what to tell you but I am very sorry it's so hot. I think you are a kind person to think about the little pigeons.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

With the eggs hatching that long ago, those babies would now be grown and flying. They usually are fledged around 35 days old. If they are still hanging out there, they won't be unable to leave.

Have you seen them recently or just heard them? 

Of course, it is possible that the parents may have got more eggs since those hatched. If you don't see any small ones in the nest, no reason not to turn the AC on.


----------



## mirmush (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks John for your reply, actually I haven't seen them. I just hear the babies making noise. Whenever I try to take a peek the parents are always watching and I didn't wanted to scare them.

Also I don't have a proper view from my Kitchen Window. I guess I have to go to the roof of my building and check it. But the problem is its always closed.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

My guess would be what John suggested, that the parents have hatched a new set of young, as at 50 day+, young birds would not be making the peeping/squeaking noises babies make.

Karyn


----------

